

Quebec resident to fight charge for not giving up phone password at airport - daegloe
http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/canada/nova-scotia/quebec-resident-alain-philippon-to-fight-charge-for-not-giving-up-phone-password-at-airport-1.2982236

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9153786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9153786)

